# Group Ride Before Howe Caverns Bicycle Show. Saturday July 18th



## StevieZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Lets ride!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 1, 2015)

so round trip is how far ? any big hills ?


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 1, 2015)

It is 8 miles round trip. One gradual up hill on the way out. One gradual on the way back. Nothing hard at all.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 10, 2015)

A lot of people asking about this ride!!!


----------



## mike j (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm ready, think I'll bring a two speed. Looks like a fun run w/ refreshments along the way.


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I'll be at both events. Hmmm...what to ride?


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 5, 2015)

The weather should be nice by then lol


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 18, 2015)

Let's see them Rides!!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (May 5, 2015)

Been getting a lot of calls about this ride. It would be cool to see a lot of bikes for this.


----------

